# Getting my AGR Points for Stays at Choice Hotels



## SubwayNut (Jun 22, 2012)

Twice in the past week I have spent the night at a Choice Hotel, an Econo Lodge and a Roadway Inn, both times I was just a walk in and didn't have a reservation, at check-in I gave them my AGR number which they entered directly into their computer to attach to my reservation.

I was just checking my AGR account to see if anything had posted (which I doubted) and noticed that the website claims "Join the *Choice Privileges* rewards program and earn 250 Amtrak Guest Rewards for qualifying stays" but later says "Simply provide your Amtrak Guest Rewards program number at check-in.*" I did not join Choice Privileges and just provided my AGR number at check-in, should I expect the 900 points (500 for both nights and 400 elite qualifying points with the summer promotion) to post to my account? or did I do something wrong and needed to join Choice Privileges?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 22, 2012)

I am not specifically certain about Choice Hotels, but all the other hotel programs I'm aware of require you to join their hotel stay program and select your preferred "*AIRLINE*" as "Amtrak"! (Remember nobody rides trains anymore!




) Then when you check In, verify that your AGR number is on the res and you will earn AGR points for the stay.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 22, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I am not specifically certain about Choice Hotels, but all the other hotel programs I'm aware of require you to join their hotel stay program and select your preferred "*AIRLINE*" as "Amtrak"! (Remember nobody rides trains anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> ) Then when you check In, verify that your AGR number is on the res and you will earn AGR points for the stay.


That's how I've always gotten AGR points for Choice stays. Plus, I've always had a reservation. I'm not sure what the procedure is for walk-ins.


----------



## SubwayNut (Jun 22, 2012)

Basically as I was checking in and paying for my room on both occasions I handed the clerk an old ticket stub (lost my AGR card a while ago, just qualified for Select Status and should get that new card) told him which number to enter and he found AGR in a long list of possible different reward programs. They didn't tell me I needed to join Choice Rewards. These two motels are the first time I've tried to earn points for any lodging, normally I stay in hostels but there weren't any in these couple of cities. (Hostels don't have reward schemes)/


----------



## Exiled in Express (Jun 22, 2012)

Walkins are not a problem, not having a Choice Rewards account could be. The Choice system sweeps the data from the franchise properties and does a name matching against the Rewards members and awards credit/charges the franchisee automatically. I can speak from experience as a guest on that point.

I would highly suggest signing up for a Choice rewards account, setting earning preference to AGR and requesting retroactive credit from Choice corporate.

I beleive the only hotel chain that doesn't require membership in their program to get partner (airline/rail) credit is La Quinta and that is only from reports here and Flyertalk, not personal experience.


----------



## tonys96 (Jun 22, 2012)

I know that you must be in Choice Rewards to get these points. The Choice sign up page gives you a choice what type of points you care to get, choice points, airline miles or other, of which AGR points is a choice.

They DO get posted pretty quickly...I have that option omn my choice rewards account and it works just fine.


----------



## SubwayNut (Jun 23, 2012)

I guess I will have to try it tomorrow, the main question is if I can find my Reciepts...both check in people just entered AGR into there system, never asked me for a choice rewards number.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 23, 2012)

I just entered Choice Web Site, entered my name & password, then clicked profile & saw that I chose to get AGR Pts. for my stays. If I have a 4 day stay, will that be 250 pts. or 1,000 pts.?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 23, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> I just entered Choice Web Site, entered my name & password, then clicked profile & saw that I chose to get AGR Pts. for my stays. If I have a 4 day stay, will that be 250 pts. or 1,000 pts.?


250. The only way to get 1000 points for a 4-night stay is to check out each morning and check into a different Choice property that night.


----------



## benjibear (Jun 23, 2012)

In my choice hotel profile, I just changed my earning to AGR. The following note was on the page:

Please note: You must make reservations through your online profile in order for your preferences to apply. If you make your reservations at the hotel, by phone or through a travel agent, you have to specify whether you would like to earn points or Airline Rewards. *Choice Privileges®* members who don't specify will automatically earn *Choice Privileges®* points for their stay.

I haven't earned enough of the hotel points to make it worth while and I am going to have points expire at the end of the year because I didn't use them.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 23, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I just entered Choice Web Site, entered my name & password, then clicked profile & saw that I chose to get AGR Pts. for my stays. If I have a 4 day stay, will that be 250 pts. or 1,000 pts.?
> ...



If I booked 4 rooms for one night, would I get 1,000 pts.?


----------



## AlanB (Jun 23, 2012)

Rail Freak said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


Nope!

You must change hotels at least twice. In other words, on Monday check into a Comfort Inn, on Tuesday check into a Quality Inn, on Wednesday check back into the Comfort Inn or other chain hotel, Thursday check into the Quality Inn again or another chain hotel.


----------



## CNW (Jun 23, 2012)

I really don't unsderstand all this point stuff.. I have an Amtrak rewards card and an Amtrak Chase credit card. I understood that staying at a hotel using the Amtrak credit card earns you points on the Amtrak rewards account. Of course if you have Choice or Mariott or whatever you get points there too, am I missing something.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 23, 2012)

CNW,

While Marriott's are of no help, other hotels like the Hilton Family, Comfort family, and Wyndham family will provide AGR points directly. In the case of Comfort and Wyndham, you can elect to either take hotel points or AGR points for your stay. And actually with Wyndham, you can take hotel points initially, and then later decide to convert them over to AGR. Not sure that you can do that with Comfort, but maybe.

Hilton is the most lucrative, as one can earn both hotel points & AGR points. For most hotels in the Hilton family, you can earn 10 Hilton Honors points for each dollar on your bill, and still collect 500 AGR points. The Hamptons and Homewood Suites only pay 100 AGR points.

And all of that is on top of the AGR points that you can earn if you pay for those hotel stays with your AGR credit card.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 23, 2012)

The list of hotels with which you can earn AGR points is here.

Note that the Summer Well Spent promotion would mean that you'd earn 450 AGR points per stay at a Choice property, not 250, and 700 for a Hilton or Hyatt stay.


----------



## CNW (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone mentioned points expiring. In all the rewards program I belong to only Wyndam said that points would expire in 18 months I believe it was. Do the AGR expire? I wasn't aware of it...


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 24, 2012)

Ispolkom said:


> The list of hotels with which you can earn AGR points is here.
> 
> Note that the Summer Well Spent promotion would mean that you'd earn 450 AGR points per stay at a Choice property, not 250, and 700 for a Hilton or Hyatt stay.


Didnt see that promo on the AGR Site????


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 24, 2012)

CNW said:


> Someone mentioned points expiring. In all the rewards program I belong to only Wyndam said that points would expire in 18 months I believe it was. Do the AGR expire? I wasn't aware of it...


AGR points expire after three years without points earning through Amtrak rail travel. Points do not expire for holders of the AGR Mastercard.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jun 24, 2012)

Choice Rewards Loyalty Program Membership

Your loyalty program membership information is listed below. Please enter any additional loyalty accounts and select your preferred account for earning points or Airline Rewards. If you change your mind, you can always specify a different loyalty program at check-in, or return later to edit your profile.

Please note: You must make reservations through your online profile in order for your preferences to apply. If you make your reservations at the hotel, by phone or through a travel agent, you have to specify whether you would like to earn points or Airline Rewards. Choice Privileges® members who don't specify will automatically earn Choice Privileges® points for their stay.

Your options for gaining points are below-- you can change at any time by changing your profile online.

Choice Privileges®

Air Canada Aeroplan®

Air New Zealand Airpoints

airberlin topbonus miles

Alaska Airlines Mileage Plan™

American Airlines AAdvantage®

Czech Airline OK Plus

Delta SkyMiles®

Preferred

Loyalty Program	Account Number

AeroMexico Club Premier Miles

FREE SPIRIT™

Qantas Frequent Flyer

Southwest Airlines Rapid Rewards®

US Airways® Dividend Miles®

United MileagePlus®

Velocity Rewards

Amtrak Guest Rewards®

You must also use Choice points within a year or they expire. That is why I always just have them provide Amtrak points, which do not expire unless you fail to book a paid trip within three years.

But, yes you should have a Choice Rewards Card in order to have points of any nature credited. Not sure what the clerks would do with your information at the desk without a Choice account??


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 24, 2012)

Railroad Bill said:


> You must also use Choice points within a year or they expire.


Not exactly. "points expire on December 31, two years after the year in which they were deposited into your account." So points earned in 2012 expire on December 31, 2014.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 24, 2012)

All the more reason to chose AGR points - especially if you have the AGR MasterCard!


----------



## SubwayNut (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought I would give an update:

On Monday I finally called up Choice Hotels Customer Service and when I asked if I needed to sign up for Choice Rewards I was told yes I did need to sign up by a customer service agent and hung up on immediately! I then went on their website and filled out the form to sign up for Choice Rewards, specifying I want only AGR points and filled out a request missing points form for my Econo Lodge stay, all it required was the nights I stayed in the hotel, luckily no confirmation number, I have no idea where my receipts are.

I just logged into my AGR account and sure enough I had 450 more points! 250 for the hotel stay and more importantly 200 more TQP points in my quest for S+ status, I just qualified for Select Status from my last rail trip of my last adventure.

I just submitted my second missing points request for my stay at a Roadway Inn and have no reason to believe I won't get another 450 points!

Another question: I now have Select Status, with the 25% Select bonus on rail travel will I now earn 125 TQP per segment minimum or 100 TQP points and 25 bonus points per rail segment?


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 27, 2012)

Note: The AGR site says that at LaQuinta you get 750 *bonus* points. In actuality, you your typical 250 points plus 500 *additional* points. Nitpicky to be sure, but it would have you think you get 1,000 points per LaQuinta stay...

The more detailed page explains it a bit better:



> Now through August 31, earn 750 bonus points when you stay at one of the over 800 La Quinta locations in the U.S., Canada or Mexico. _That's triple the 250 points per stay you normally earn._





SubwayNut said:


> I thought I would give an update:
> 
> On Monday I finally called up Choice Hotels Customer Service and when I asked if I needed to sign up for Choice Rewards I was told yes I did need to sign up by a customer service agent and hung up on immediately! I then went on their website and filled out the form to sign up for Choice Rewards, specifying I want only AGR points and filled out a request missing points form for my Econo Lodge stay, all it required was the nights I stayed in the hotel, luckily no confirmation number, I have no idea where my receipts are.
> 
> ...


Now that's pretty stinkin' cool. Let me tell you about one of my recent trips. I stayed at a LaQuinta - got my 750 points. The next night, I spent the night in a Hampton Inn, and through HHonors, I got a whopppin' 79 points after spending $20 more that night. LQ for me from now on! Even without the 500 extra points!


----------



## SubwayNut (Jun 28, 2012)

I should add today I got an Email that said this:

I am pleased to report that the points earned for your stay on June 16, 2012 were sent your Amtrak Rewards account on June 19, 2012; please allow 2 - 4 weeks for Amtrak to receive. You may view your stay activity by accessing your account online at www.choicehotels.com.

So I guess that meant I didn't need to sign up after all?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 29, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> Note: The AGR site says that at LaQuinta you get 750 *bonus* points. In actuality, you your typical 250 points plus 500 *additional* points. Nitpicky to be sure, but it would have you think you get 1,000 points per LaQuinta stay...
> 
> ...
> 
> Now that's pretty stinkin' cool. Let me tell you about one of my recent trips. I stayed at a LaQuinta - got my 750 points. The next night, I spent the night in a Hampton Inn, and through HHonors, I got a whopppin' 79 points after spending $20 more that night. LQ for me from now on! Even without the 500 extra points!


AGR seems to consistently use "bonus points" to mean "non-tier-qualifying points." Remember the furor a couple of weeks ago about Starwood points transfers, where people thought that getting a bonus point for each Star point meant that you got two total AGR points for each Star point transferred. I'm not sure why they think that "bonus" is clearer, but a lot of things involving AGR don't make sense to me.

I haven't stayed at a La Qunita before, but in upcoming Amtrak trips I notice that there are ones that are close to both the Fresno and the Denver (temporary) train stations. I might have to give them a try.


----------



## tonys96 (Jun 30, 2012)

SubwayNut said:


> I should add today I got an Email that said this:
> 
> I am pleased to report that the points earned for your stay on June 16, 2012 were sent your Amtrak Rewards account on June 19, 2012; please allow 2 - 4 weeks for Amtrak to receive. You may view your stay activity by accessing your account online at www.choicehotels.com.
> 
> So I guess that meant I didn't need to sign up after all?


No, you absolutely MUST be a choice rewards member.


----------



## SubwayNut (Jun 30, 2012)

The reason I thought I might not need to be is because is because the e-mail claimed my points were sent almost a week before I joined the Choice Rewards Program.


----------

